# Umgehung von 0190-Sperre durch Auskunftsdienst/Weitermittlg



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Eine Anschlußinhaberin hatte bei ihrer Telefongesellschaft (T**m) die dauerhafte Sperrung von abgehenden Gesprächen über 0190/0900er Nummern (die vielgepriesenen "MEHR"wertdienste) eintragen lassen. Sie wollte gern auf solche Dienste und deren Mehrwert verzichten. 

Aus rein praktischen Gründen ist der Anschluß leider nicht so ohne Weiteres zu "überwachen", d.h. die Möglichkeit, daß andere Leute/Kinder/Heranwachsende/Böswillige...  Zugang zum Telefon haben, die der Versuchung nicht wiederstehen könnten oder wollen, ist nicht 100%ig auszuschließen.  Und hinterher will es ja keiner gewesen sein, also die Sperre bestellt und Ruhe is. Denkste:

Von der Möglichkeit, daß bestimmte Auskunftsdienste gleich zu zu bestimmten Mehrwertdiensten weitervermitteln können, hat bis dato keiner dort gewußt. Rein zufällig kassiert dabei auch gleich derselbe Anbieter,  ist doch fein und auch sehr praktisch ;-((( Für nur eine Handvoll Gespräche sind da gleich einige Hundert Euro fällig, und das sieht die Frau natürlich nicht ein, mal davon abgesehn, daß sie das schlicht nicht leisten kann. Da es trotz eindringlicher Nachfrage niemanden gibt, der die "Auskunft" angerufen hat, hat natürlich auch niemand die obligatorische Ansage gehört, daß das ab jetzt soundsoviel Geld/Minute kosten soll. bzw. es kann niemand sagen, daß diese Ansage _nicht_ gekommen ist. Oder traut sich nicht.

Die Fraumit dem Anschluß hatte sich ja abgesichert und ihren Willen kundgetan, keine Mehrwertdienste nutzen zu wollen. Aus ihrer Sicht ist sie umgangen worden, sozusagen "ausgetrickst" und zwar ziemlich arglistig, wie sie findet. Da ich mich ein bischen damit auskenne und sie das weiß, hat sie mich gefragt und ich finde das auch.

Ich hab hier ab und an schon als Gast gelesen, und das hat mir Mut gemacht, zunächst die ersten Schritte zu gehen.  Es scheint zwar nicht  direkt um Dialer zu gehen, ist deswegen vielleicht auch ein _wenig_ offTopic hier. Aber das Herangehen ist doch recht  ähnlich. Der Anbieter ist eine der Kombinationen, von denen ich hier schon (oft) gelesen hab (dt**/N*xn*t), scheinbar auch mit dem üblichen Hin- und Hergeschiebe.

Die nötigen ersten Schritte sind wir (ist sie mit meiner Hilfe) wie gesagt schon durch, also Einwand erheben, Geld einbehalten, Telekom informieren, denen  zustehenden Betrag überweisen, Überprüfung abverlangen usw. Erste Reaktion sind die hier im Forum wohlbekannten vorgestanzten Schreiben erstmal mit Gegenforderungen, ohne Eingehen auf den Sachverhalt, immer "ein bischen an der Sache vorbei", es wird nicht klar,  wer nun eigentlich Verhandlungspartner und (evtl., falls unumgänglich) Zahlungsempfänger ist. 

Jetzt hätt ich erst mal zwei konkrete Fragen an Euch, deren Antwort mir vielleicht weiterhilft:

1. Formal: Wie weit kann ich der Frau helfen, ohne mich dem Vorwurf der Rechtsberatung auszusetzen? Da ich das nicht geschäftsmäßig mache, dürfte das RechtsberatungsGesetz hier doch gar nicht greifen? Wie sehn das die Fachleute hier im Forum? 

Ich möcht natürlich keine Antworten, die selber Rechtsberatung wären. hab das ziemlich aufmerksam verfolgt, daß scheinbar ein paar Leute auch Interesse haben, gegen dieses Forum vorzugehen und wohl auch welche vorschicken, die andere aufs Glatteis führen sollen. Ich will niemanden, seien es freie oder unfreie Herren, seien sie aus München, Hamburg oder sonstwo, den Vorwand für eine Abmahnung liefen.

Ich finde das Forum hier unheimlich gut und wichtig. Es ist geeignet Mut zu machen und sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen zur Wehr zu setzen. Es  hilft auf Tricks und Lücken aufmerksam zu machen (deswegen fühl ich mich mit dem 118er-Anliegen hier auch richtig). Das soll nach meinem Wunsch so bleiben. Daß es Leute gibt, denen diese Hilfe nicht paßt, wunder t nicht. Daß einige davon dann mit dem was sie können, nämlich Tricks, dagegen angehen, na schön. Daß sie damit nicht durchkommen, das soll auch so bleiben.

2. In der Sache:  Ist es aussichtsreich sich weitergehend zu wehren, evtl. auch mit dem Argument der "arglistigen Täuschung". Wäre aus dem Grund nicht auch die Telefongesellschaft selbst anzusprechen, die ja eine Sperre auch bestätigt hat?

Bin dankbar für Kritik, Hinweise, sonstige Hilfe oder auch nur Aufmunterung. 
Ansonstne noch nen schönen Sonntag.[/b]


----------



## EuroEule (13 Juni 2004)

Sorry, war nicht richtig angemeldet. Obiges ist von mir.


----------



## wibu (14 Juni 2004)

Ich gebe dir Recht, mit den 118xy-Nummern wird viel getrickst, glaube aber nicht, dass das Argument der arglistigen Täuschung hier zieht. Wenn tatsächlich jemand telefoniert hat, sehe ich für die Frau leider keine große Möglichkeit hat, die Zahlung zu erfolgreich zu verweigern. Der Telefongesellschaft kannst du keinen Vorwurf machen, weil die ja antragsgemäß die 0190/0900 Nummer gesperrt hat.

Anders wäre es, wenn *nachweislich* zur fraglichen Zeit niemand telefoniert hat und trotzdem Verbindungen berechnet werden. Das kommt vor (z.B. bei mir). Prüfe deshalb mal ganz genau, ob der EVN in allen Punkten stimmt. Solltest du einen Fehler entdecken, hat die Frau die Möglichkeit, den EVN anzufechten. Irgendwo (ich glaube in Dialer & Recht) gibts auch ein Urteil dazu. Dann würde ich es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen.

Gruß wibu


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*EVN prüfen*



> Anders wäre es, wenn nachweislich zur fraglichen Zeit niemand telefoniert hat und trotzdem Verbindungen berechnet werden. Das kommt vor (z.B. bei mir). Prüfe deshalb mal ganz genau, ob der EVN in allen Punkten stimmt.


Das stell ich mir schwierig vor, so etwas *gerichtsfes*t belastbar nachzuweisen. Würde mich mal interessiern, wie sowas kommen kann. Dürfte aber im vorliegenden Fall keine Rolle spielen. Bei uns zu Hause ist das noch nie vorgekommen, da kann ich allerdings wegen einer gut auslesbaren ISDN-Anlage und mit Rechnung online recht einfach vergleichen, bei Stichproben gabs da noch nie Abweichung. Und wenn es welche gäbe, dürfte das Protokoll der Anlage kaum gerichtsverwertbar sein. Persönlich hab ich mit Anlage allerdings den Vorteil, son Zeuchs selber zu sperren.

Bei der Frau, um die es hier geht, ist das leider bischen anders, einfacher Analoganschluß, keine Anlage. Die Frau hat keinen richtigen Überblick, den hat wahrscheinlich gar niemand,  für mich sieht der EVN *zunächst plausibel* aus. Worauf speziell hast Du geachtet, wenn Du Unstimmigkeiten bemerkt hast? Ich mein jetzt mal noch andere Dinge als extrem ungewöhliche Zeiten, Anfrufe während echt vollständiger Abwesenheit von allen, das wäre schon klar, nach sowas hab ich schon gesucht.

Aber wo ich eigentlich hin will: Sie *hat *sperren lassen, und zwar rechtzeitig. Konnte sie sich da nicht guten Gewissens darauf verlassen, daß das auch funktioniert. Ist es nicht denkbar daß die Telefongesellschaft dann so etwas wie eine Informationspflicht hat, ihr zu sagen, daß das umgangen werden kann.?

Gruß Eule


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: EVN prüfen*



			
				EuroEule schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo ich eigentlich hin will: Sie *hat *sperren lassen, und zwar rechtzeitig. Konnte sie sich da nicht guten Gewissens darauf verlassen, daß das auch funktioniert. Ist es nicht denkbar daß die Telefongesellschaft dann so etwas wie eine Informationspflicht hat, ihr zu sagen, daß das umgangen werden kann.?



Hmm, gab es da nicht letztens ein Urteil, wonach, grob umrissen, Verbindungen, die durch das umgehen von Schutzmaßnahmen hergestellt werden, nicht unbedingt vom Anschlußinhaber zu vertreten sind?

MfG
L.


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*Verwantworlichkeit bei Umgehung der Sperre*

Wäre schön, wenn wir das noch bischen genauer rauskriegn könnten. Fällt Dir noch ein Stichwort ein? Liest jemand mit, der  wo recherchieren kann (LSK, juris, ...)? Wäre nett.

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------



## wibu (14 Juni 2004)

*wibu*

@EuroEule


> Das stell ich mir schwierig vor, so etwas gerichtsfest belastbar nachzuweisen. Würde mich mal interessiern, wie sowas kommen kann


Ich kann nachweisen, dass zur betreffenden Zeit niemand im Haus war.



> Bei der Frau, um die es hier geht, ist das leider bischen anders, einfacher Analoganschluß, keine Anlage.


Ist es bei mir auch.



> Die Frau hat keinen richtigen Überblick, den hat wahrscheinlich gar niemand, für mich sieht der EVN zunächst plausibel aus. Worauf speziell hast Du geachtet, wenn Du Unstimmigkeiten bemerkt hast?


Achte auf: 
-Nullsekundengespräche, d.h. mit 00.00.00 ausgewiesen sind, aber berechnet wurden
-So kurze Abstände zwischen den Verbindungen, dass die noch nicht mal zur Wahlwiederholung reichen.
-Verbindungen mit kurzer Dauer, max. 2 Sekunden (reicht einfach nicht zur Preisangabe)
-sich überschneidende Verbindungen
-verschienden berechnete Einheiten für gleiche Verbindungen



> Aber wo ich eigentlich hin will: Sie hat sperren lassen, und zwar rechtzeitig. Konnte sie sich da nicht guten Gewissens darauf verlassen, daß das auch funktioniert. Ist es nicht denkbar daß die Telefongesellschaft dann so etwas wie eine Informationspflicht hat, ihr zu sagen, daß das umgangen werden kann?


Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Informationspflicht der Gesellschaft gibt. Außerdem vermute ich, dass auch call by call  (010) Anbieter dich trotz Sperre an eine 0190 oder 118-Nummer weiterverbinden können. Schließlich können die gar nicht wissen, dass du bei deiner Gesellschaft eine Sperre dieser Nummern eingerichtet hast. Auch die müsstest du sperren.

@Stalker2002


> Hmm, gab es da nicht letztens ein Urteil, wonach, grob umrissen, Verbindungen, die durch das umgehen von Schutzmaßnahmen hergestellt werden, nicht unbedingt vom Anschlußinhaber zu vertreten sind?


Weiß ich nicht, interssiert mich aber sehr.

Gruß wibu


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*EVN prüfen/ Sperre wirksam mit Call-by-Call*

@ wibu:
Danke für die konkreten Tips, ist doch sehr nützlich und ich kann mir die letzten EVNs daraufhin durchsehen. Vielleicht bringts ja doch was. Falls ja, wird es hier zu lesen sein.




> Außerdem vermute ich, dass auch call by call (010) Anbieter dich trotz Sperre an eine 0190 oder 118-Nummer weiterverbinden können. Schließlich können die gar nicht wissen, dass du bei deiner Gesellschaft eine Sperre dieser Nummern eingerichtet hast. Auch die müsstest du sperren.



Ist wohl eher wahrscheinlich, daß Du da recht hast, aber das wär ja greulich. Mensch müßte Call-by-Call sperren und die T* reibt sich die Hände  ?! Über sowas braucht ich mir nie Gedanken machen, meine ISDN-Anlage filtert das auch dann, wenn 010.. davorsteht, nämlich bevor der Ruf rausgeht [Außerdem kümmert sie sich - nach meinen Regeln - um das LCR selber   ]  

Bloß ich kann doch niemanden, der das gar nicht will und (ansonsten) auch nicht wirklich braucht, ISDN und eine Anlage einreden; und das nur wegen ein paar miesen Tricksern.

Bitte, bitte: Sag einer, daß das mit Call-By-Call nich wahr ist.

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------



## wibu (14 Juni 2004)

Ich schrieb:


> Außerdem vermute ich, dass auch call by call (010) Anbieter dich trotz Sperre an eine 0190 oder 118-Nummer weiterverbinden können. Schließlich können die gar nicht wissen, dass du bei deiner Gesellschaft eine Sperre dieser Nummern eingerichtet hast.


Tschuldigung, ich meinte nicht weiterverbinden, sondern nach der 010xy selbst die 118 oder 0190 weiterwählen, um die Sperre zu umgehen.   Ich befürchte aber trotzdem, dass das möglich ist.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Smigel (14 Juni 2004)

Das ist nicht möglich, da eine 0900er-Sperre unabhängig von der Netzbetreiber-Vorwahl arbeitet.


----------



## Mo Ping (14 Juni 2004)

@ EuroEule:

Die Dame könnte, über den einfachen EVN hinaus, doch mal den Nachweis fordern, zu welchen 0190-Nummern denn nun eigentlich weiterverbunden wurde.
Ich denk, es gab da mal ein Urteil, dass der Anbieter, die *volle Verbindungskette* nachzuweisen hat, kann also nicht lediglich per EVN darlegen " sie haben unserer 118xy angerufen, wir haben sie weiterverbunden, sagen aber nicht wohin, von wegen Datenschutz bzw. wissen´s nich" oder dgl. ! Dat läuft nich! 
Genau mit diesem Nachweis, wohin denn weiterverbunden wurde, tun sich die Herrschaften nämlich recht schwer, so dass der Zahlungsanspruch wohl nicht wasserdicht dargelegt werden kann.
In meinem Fall wurde es mir, seit nunmehr fast 2 Jahren, bis heute nicht mitgeteilt und vor´n Kadi haben die mich auch nicht gezerrt (MB vor 14 Monaten).


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht möglich, da eine 0900er-Sperre unabhängig von der Netzbetreiber-Vorwahl arbeitet.


Stell es dir so vor:
Wähle 010xy, dann 118xy und lass dich von dort an eine 0190-Nr. weiterverbinden. 
Ich befürchte, das geht... und wünsche mir, das ginge nicht.

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (14 Juni 2004)

Das letzte Posting war von mir.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Smigel (14 Juni 2004)

Ok verstanden was Du meinst, vermute auch das könnte gehen. Frage ist wer dazu ne Auskunft geben kann.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2004)

Was, wer und wie speichert.


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*Weitervermittlung über Call-by-Call*

Huch, da gruselts einen schon. Man muß wohl aber doch fürchten, daß das so ginge  ;-(((

@ Mo Ping

Das haben wir mit der Frau auch schon so angekurbelt, diese Sachen anzufordern, nach ziemlich intensivem Lesen hier (DANKE an eine Menge Poster hier!) hat sich der Weg schon abgezeichnet. 
Wobei mir das eigentlich ziemlich dünn vorkommt, drauf zu hoffen, daß die solche Nachweise nicht schaffen. Spricht m.E. nicht für besonders viel Professionalität, wenn man von jemand Geld haben will und nicht richtig nachweisen kann, wofür nun eigentlich.  Wäre irgendwie noch erbärmlicher als diese miese Trickserei.

@ ALLE: Weiß nich doch jemand mehr zu der oben angedeuteten Entscheidung?

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2004)

War dieses Urteil gemeint: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinmitte28042004.htm

Weitere Urteile thematisch geordnet: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD2


----------



## Mo Ping (14 Juni 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> War dieses Urteil gemeint: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinmitte28042004.htm
> 
> Weitere Urteile thematisch geordnet: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD2



Klasse. Die warens.

@ EuroEule:

Hattet Ihr prophylaktisch die techn. Überprüfung gefordert?
Auch diese (ggf. nicht durchgeführte,) kann Anlass zum Schmunzeln geben. ein weiterer Gradmesser bzgl. Professionalität.


----------



## Teleton (14 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Smigel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Geschäft funktioniert m. E. anders. Der Anruf bei der 118xx kostet z.B. 3,-- Euro pro Minute, derselbe Betrag fällt auch an wenn weitervermittelt wird. Vermittelt wird nicht an 0190 Rufnummern sondern an Callcenter wobei die Provisionen anhand von Keywords berechnet werden " Wähle 118xx und verlange tabulose Bürokauffrau o.ä."

Hier ist Urteil zu 118xx Nummern meinst Du das ?
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agkrefeld240903.htm

Teleton


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*Urteil gesucht*

@ Jurist:
Danke für die Mühe, aber das Urteil passt nach dem ersten Lesen wohl nicht. Und in der thematisch gut sortierten Übersicht hab ich leider auch nichts gefunden, was passt. 

Es ging um die Vermutung von *Stalker2002* weiter oben:



> Hmm, gab es da nicht letztens ein Urteil, wonach, grob umrissen, Verbindungen, die durch das umgehen von Schutzmaßnahmen hergestellt werden, nicht unbedingt vom Anschlußinhaber zu vertreten sind?



Also: Die Inhaberin eines Anschlusses hat die Sperrung von Verbindungen über 0190/0900 beantragt und bestätigt bekommen. Technisch nicht besonders versiert, hat sie sich darauf verlassen, dass nun solche Verbindungen nicht mehr möglich sind. Über  die Anwahl einer Auskunft 118xx ist aber angeblich eine solche Verbindung durch sofortige Weitervermittlung über den Auskunftsdienstleister zustande gekommen. (Möglich nach mdl. Auskunft RegTP).

Frage 1: Hätte die Telefongesellschaft , die die Sperre ausgeführt hat (gegen Entgelt!) nicht auch von der Umgehungsmöglichkeit informieren müssen? Kann sie sich deshalb vielleicht an die T*om wenden, um die Forderung zu begleichen?
Frage 2: Ist so eine Umgehung evtl. als arglistige Täuschung zu beurteilen?

Evtl. bitte oben noch mal lesen. Die Sache ist ziemlich verzwickt für mich, da ich nur der "Helfer" bin. Da hier gerade Der Jurist geantwortet hat:

@ Jurist:

Frage 3: Wie weit ist hier überhaupt Hilfe möglich im privaten Bereich, ohne mit dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu kollidieren?

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------



## EuroEule (14 Juni 2004)

*Urteil und Weitervermittlung*

@ Mo Ping:

Du schriebst



> Der Jurist schrieb:
> War dieses Urteil gemeint: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinmitte28042004.htm
> 
> Weitere Urteile thematisch geordnet: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD2
> ...


Ne für mich waren es die leider nicht.



> Hattet Ihr prophylaktisch die techn. Überprüfung gefordert?
> Auch diese (ggf. nicht durchgeführte,) kann Anlass zum Schmunzeln geben. ein weiterer Gradmesser bzgl. Professionalität.



Na klar, ich hab wie gesagt, vor der ersten Reaktion viel hier gelesen. Und  Lesen bildet )  Ich freu mich auf die Lektüre!

@ Teleton:


> Das Geschäft funktioniert m. E. anders. Der Anruf bei der 118xx kostet z.B. 3,-- Euro pro Minute, derselbe Betrag fällt auch an wenn weitervermittelt wird. Vermittelt wird nicht an 0190 Rufnummern sondern an Callcenter wobei die Provisionen anhand von Keywords berechnet werden " Wähle 118xx und verlange tabulose Bürokauffrau o.ä."



Ist wohl möglich. Bei einer Abrechung einer "Auskunft" (insges. sind es vier in 2 Monaten, leider zu spät wachgeworden) steht da etwas von "Weitervermittlung ...".  In der anderen wurde angeblich ein ca. 20 minütiges (genaue EVN hab ich nicht hier) "Auskunftsgespräch" geführt, Gebühr um die 100 EUR. Die daraufhin angerufene Mitarbeiterin für Auskunftsdienste bei der RegTP machte mich drauf aufmerksam, daß dies für eine Auskunft ungewöhnlich sei und wohl auf eine Weitervermittlung schliessen lasse. 
Genaue Nachweise sind angefordert, liegen aber noch nicht vor. Also muß ich erstmal bischen vorsichtiger formulieren: Daß es Weiterverbindungen zu 0190er Nummern waren, hab ich jetzt erst mal angenommen. Konnte nir nicht erklären, wie sonst so hohe Gebühren zustande kommen. Bin  ich erst mal bischen schlauer (und trotzdem auf die Nachweise gespannt).

Gruß und Dank. Eule


----------

